# We lost Hunter



## MyGoldenCharlie

I can't believe I am writing this....we lost Hunter overnight. 
He was just 19 months old
Don't know what the hell happened. Autopsy will be done later today.








Hunter 09/01/07- 04/21/09 Run FREE PLAY HARD......


----------



## Maggies mom

Im so sorry.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I am so very sorry for your loss. Godspeed, dear Hunter. Watch over your family, big guy.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

WHAT??!! OMG... How terrible for you. I am SO sorry to hear this!


----------



## Prov31

My extreme sympathy for you. Extreme prayers for you as well.


----------



## Joe

This is very sad. He was way too young.
Please keep us informed on what happened.


----------



## Pointgold

Oh no, I am so very sorry.


----------



## missmarstar

Oh my gosh... I am in shock, as I'm sure you are too..  Hope the necropsy brings some answers..


----------



## shortcake23

What?? That's really sad! Hunter was still way too young.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh my god, you must be devastated ... I am soooo sorry. I'm in shock, I thought sure he'd pull through and be on the mend. 

I'm so so sorry


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very very sorry for your loss. 19 months is way way too young.


----------



## Thor0918

Faye this must be so hard on you. Each day I would come here to check on the two of you. I'm so sorry. Cindy


----------



## Faith's mommy

i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AndyFarmer

OMG. I am so sorry for Hunter and your family. You are all in my thoughts during this time.


----------



## BeauShel

Faye,
I am so sorry for the loss of Hunter. He was on my mind last night and I prayed really hard that he would pull thru. Know that our thoughts and prayers are with you. It was to soon to loss that sweet boy. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Dreammom

I am so sorry... God Speed sweet Hunter.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

He was alert, sitting in his crate and wagging his tail when they left him late last night. He was gone when the vet tech went in this morning.
Total shock for everyone.


----------



## Bob Dylan

God Be With You HUNTER.........
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Florabora22

I'm so sorry about Hunter. What an awful thing to happen. Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## AcesWild

i'm so sorry to hear about hunter, I hope they find out what happened.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom

I am so sorry to hear this. Such a shock.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

God Speed Hunter...I'm in Shock, as is your family! What Happened to you?


----------



## timberwolf

I am so sorry. Your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## cham

I am so sorry to hear about Hunter. I can't even begin to imagine the devastation you must be feeling. 

Play hard at the Bridge, dear Hunter.


----------



## Sucker For Gold

It's so hard to keep up with all the threads here. I just saw this and had to back track through the whole story. I'm so sorry that this has happened. It's bad enough when we lose them after a long life. But losing them this young is just so unfair.


----------



## kgiff

I am so sorry for your loss. He was way too young


----------



## ggd

I am very sorry to hear this. I usually don’t come to this portion of the forum but I had keep up a bit with Hunter and am very sad to learn of his passing.
Nothing can really help but I wanted you to know others wish you comfort in this sad time.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Words can not express how sorry we are.


----------



## Ljilly28

I'm terribly sad to hear about Hunter, and so sorry. You tried every single thing you could. A 19 month old is just getting through the teenage stages and becoming his real self- I can't imagine a harder age to say goodbye. Condolences to you and your family, and to your vet too.


----------



## Nanika

I am so sorry...this is not the news I was expecting. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Rest softly sweet Hunter!!


----------



## rik6230

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ohdish!

All I can think of to say is "Oh No...."

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your beloved pup.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so so sorry. I was not expecting to see this at all. It is always hard to lose a dog, but when they are so young, it seems even harder.

You are in my thoughts, as is sweet Hunter.


----------



## Bud Man Bell

God Speed Hunter. Play hard at the bridge. So many wonderful Goldens will be there to welcome you.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Gwen

I am so sorry to hear of your sudden loss. A big (((((HUG))))) for you - I've been there, done that in Nov/08 & it's just devastating. I feel for you so much as it brings back Nov 3/08 so it seems like yesterday.

May God be with you as he is with Hunter!

Run free young Hunter!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Oh no! I am so sorry. It's so hard to lose them at any age but when I hear about the loss of a baby it just tears me up.

Godspeed sweet angel Hunter...........


----------



## Loboto-Me

I'm so very sorry for his loss. So hard to believe they can leave us, especially being so young. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Oh how devastating. I'm so sorry for your loss, he was much too young. Poor sweet baby, Hunter.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh no !!! I am so sorry....I just don't have the words. Prayers for your family and of course for Hunter.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so sorry, tough to lose them at any age but he was far too young.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so sorry.....


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry. There are no words to express how badly you must feel.


----------



## Celeigh

Oh Faye, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## magiclover

Faye,

I am so sorry about Hunter. What a shock it was to see this. It is so unfair at his age in particular. I am definitely interested in what they say after the necropsy. Again I am so very sorry.


----------



## paula bedard

I am so sorry. I thought he was on the mend and am shocked to hear this. Hugs to you.


----------



## Noey

oh no! I was not expecting this...I have been following your posts and cheering for Hunter to recover. I'm so very sad for you. I hope the reports come back with clear answers for you.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

My deepest condolences for your loss.


----------



## mainegirl

i am so shocked and sorry that this has happened. i was so hopeful that he would pull through. please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family in the next days.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Finn's Fan

Faye, you must be so shocked and crushed for Hunter's loss. My condolences on this terrible turn of events. Play hard at the Bridge, youngster!


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry for your loss. We were praying for Hunter to pull through. We will keep your family in our prayers. I hope the wonderful kmemories you have of Hunter will comfort you.


----------



## fostermom

I am so very, very sorry. I don't even know what else to say. I am just sick for you.


----------



## Debles

Oh Faye! I am in shock as I'm sure you are! How tragic and so very very sad. I am so very sorry!
My thoughts and prayers are with you!!! Hunter was much much too young.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Wow, I am now just seeing this.... I am so sorry to hear of this Faye. 19 months is still so young.......Please keep us posted.....


----------



## Merlins mom

I am so, so sorry. I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. You are in my thoughts today. Run free Hunter.


----------



## jlc's mom

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was way to young to go to rainbow bridge. Run free sweet Hunter.


----------



## goldensmum

I am so very sorry that you have lost your boy - too young to have been taken to the bridge.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Hunter


----------



## ChocolateandGold

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carmen

Oh my goodness, what a terrible tragedy. I am so sorry for your loss. Condolences to you and your family.

R.I.P. Gorgeous Hunter.


----------



## HovawartMom

OMG,I'm so sorry!.
RIP,gorgeous hunter!.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## riddle03

Oh my ! I am so sorry. I am in total shock. Way too young to loose a furbaby. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## Doodle

WHAT????? Oh my God, I am so so sorry!!! I wish I knew what else to say....


----------



## davidrusselljr

My deepest sympathy. 

Dave in Massachusetts


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I was not going to check the forum today, but I'm glad I did. I am so very, very sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers. God, I am so sorry!


----------



## Jo's Goldens

Oh my goodness. I am so very sorry for your loss. So very young. I'll light a candle for Hunter.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I don't know what to say other than I am so sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Play well at the Bridge sweet Hunter


----------



## nique713

I am so sorry for your loss

Monique in Orlando


----------



## cubbysan

Prayers and hugs going your way. What a shock! 

Please keep us up to date on the test results.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182

Very sorry to hear about Hunter


----------



## Swanolck

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tippykayak

Poor, poor boy. I'm so sorry to hear of his passing, and I can't imagine what you must be going through right now.


----------



## Blaireli

Oh no, I can't believe this. I am just in shock.  My heart goes out to you and your family - you are all in my thoughts and prayers. Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## SunsetSam

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. This hits way too close to home as my Sam is almost the same exact age.


----------



## hannahsmom

So sad! My thoughts and prayers are with you. Godspeed sweet Hunter xoxo


----------



## McSwede

OMG!! I am deeply saddened to read this tragic news! My heartfelt sympathies go out to you and your family. 

Rest In Peace Dear, Sweet Hunter.

~Jackie


----------



## olik

I am in total shock.This is so sad.I am so sorry about Hunter.


----------



## jealous1

I am so sorry. He was a beautiful boy and way too young.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

Oh no. My heart sank when I read this. I am just so sorry beyond words.


----------



## lalala

Oh no...I am so sorry. Hunter was a beautiful dog...although he went to the bridge way too young, he enjoyed his life to the fullest with you. again. I am very sorry.


----------



## WolverSyr

I am so sorry to hear this. I followed the other thread & was so hopeful for him.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Heidi36oh

God Speed Hunter. Play hard at the bridge.


----------



## davidrusselljr

My Deepest Sympathy.

Dave & Maarten in Massachusetts.


----------



## chloe920

I'm so sorry for your loss....you're in my thoughts.

L.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very sorry.
It is just heartbreaking for me to read. I know how hard it is for you. I was sure hoping and praying he would recover. You acted so fast knowing he wasn't feeling well and he was doing well after the surgery and now this.
My sincerest sympathies are with you.


----------



## historicprim

Sending my sympathy to you and your family. I am just speech-less!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

My deepest sympathy to you and your family. Rest in peace Hunter, you were such a beautiful boy, and so loved. Praying that they will be able to give you some answers as to what happened to your wonderful boy. He was just far too young, and my heart breaks for you. I am so very sorry.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Thank you everyone for your kindness. This has been a very hard day, I am heart broken. I can't even describe how this feels.
Will post when I find out what happened to Hunter.


----------



## goldenluver

I am so very sorry for your loss. I don't have words that will make it any easier but just to let you know you are in my thoughts and I feel so bad. R.I.P sweet Hunter.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SimTek

I'm so very sorry for your loss....


----------



## Fozzybear

I am so very very sorry for your loss!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~*

So sorry for your sudden loss


----------



## Zoeys mom

My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## davebeech

so sorry to hear about Hunter
RIP Hunter


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Oh ****, ****. I am so sorry, I thought he was going to make it. Huge sympathy for you and your family!


----------



## BaileyBo

Im soooooo sorry! Hugs to you!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

My god, how shocking. I don't even know what to say...
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jac

This is so sad, we are all thinking of you


----------



## sharlin

When taken so young they have a very special place at the Bridge.
Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Adriennelane

I'm sorry your loss.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Aw, man. This is just terrible  I'm so sorry to hear this.

Rest in peace dear Hunter...


----------



## 3 goldens

No, this can not be. It is to much like my KayCee girl. She had surgery forthat tumor on Friday May 23 and on Saturday she was doing so well. I took her outside, still attached to IV and she wanted to go into the trees for a walk. She was doing so well. Sunday morning she was not doing so well and I lst her at 7:20 that night as I held her. The only thing was she was not expected to have made it thru the srugery. But she did.

And now your Hunter made it thru the surgery and was doing well. Just like my girl almost a year go. My heart breaks for you. and I sit shedding tears for another beautiful golden name Hunter taken way to early....as my Hunter was almost 6 years ago.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of Hunter at such a young age.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold

I am so sorry to hear this RIP Sweet Boy


----------



## amy22

I have been out all day and this is the first time I have gotten on.....I am so very, very sorry for your loss of Hunter. He was way to young to go to the Bridge. I do not know what to say except I am so very sorry. RIP sweet Hunter. xxoo


----------



## Hudson

May Hunter rest in peace, so very sad for you and your family at this sad time and so very young our thoughts are with you.
RIP Dear Hunter.


----------



## GoldenKat

I'm so sorry for your loss. *HUGS*


----------



## Meggie'sMom

NO! NO, no no! Just a puppy! So unfair. My heart just breaks for you. I am so so sorry.


----------



## arcane

I am truly so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Hunter.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens

Aweful news. I am so sorry.


----------



## twinny41

OMG How heartbreaking. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## daddysgirl

I am so sorry for your loss of Hunter and at such a young age. just isnt fair. please remember that we are all here for you.


----------



## marshab1

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lucky's mom

I am soooo sorry. Hunter is running and playing now, free and wild. I hope you heal soon.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Faye,

I am so sorry.....I just don't know what else to say. I can't believe it...


----------



## bwoz

I am so sorry.


----------



## Rose Clager

First time I have come on to the site since my Gwen, only 3 went to the bridge 2 weeks ago. I want to tell you that I DO feel your pain and I wish there were words that could make it all better for you, but I do not possess them at this time or ever. All that I can offer you is my deepest condolences and prayers and comfort in that although a short life a GREAT one with you. 
So sad for your loss.
Rose


----------



## Fidele

I am so, so sorry for your loss!


----------



## stan and ollie

I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Nutty's Mom

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PJD001

I am so sorry. I followed the original thread, I never imagined he would not make it. So young. Run free Hunter.


----------



## gil1075

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## nellie'smom

So sad to hear this. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## maryjean

I'm so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## daisydogmom

So sorry for your loss of your sweet boy. Rest in peace Hunter.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

After speaking with my vet, this is what happened to sweet Hunter.
They had to make several incisions in Hunter's intestine to remove the sock. 
One of the incisions, all of the sutures were gone. Probably popped by gas or digestive processes.
Although none of the tests showed it, he did have peritonitis. He never even had a fever.
Looking back, had they operated right away, he would have most likely lost several feet of his intestines and would have faced a long and painful recovery requiring a drain tube with no guarantee for quality of life.
I honestly can't say that I would have been willing to put him through all of that.

The fact that we had the dogs in the kennel over Easter weekend probably played a part in this also. Hunter was so energetic and playful, go go go. Had he been home, doing his normal thing, he may have vomited the sock up. Being limited with activity in the kennel most likely allowed his body to try to process the sock through his system and it had made it through several feet.

The whole thing comes back to the eating of the sock. I feel absolutely horrible that he was able to get the sock in the first place. I thought I was pretty good at keeping things off limits, but obviously not good enough. 
The dogs are not allowed in the basement where the laundry room is, the closet with the hamper, we keep the door closed. Dish towels & cloths are kept up and out of reach. Maybe I dropped the sock on the way to do the laundry, I just don't know. 

I will be second guessing myself for a long long time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Faye,

Even when Hunter was going through his ordeal you were still helping other dogs in need. I thought about this after you lost your precious Hunter. Please remember that an accident, is an accident. Hunter getting that sock was just that. I know how hard this has to be. It is not your fault. My heart breaks for you, your family, and for Hunter. I think of poor Gwen when she lost Oliver. Sometimes there is a greater force working that is beyond our control.


----------



## Gwen

Faye, Don't beat yourself into the ground about the sock. The sock could have been hiding under a bed. As well, if it wasn't the sock it would have been something else. I know, it doesn't make it any easier.

God obviously had a use for Hunter in another world. Run free sweet Hunter and join my Ollie!


----------



## magiclover

Please do not second guess yourself. This was such a tragic ending that nobody expected for Hunter. Our young pups are so curious and it is impossible to keep them away from everything. I am so sorry about the pain you are going through.


----------



## Samantha

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> After speaking with my vet, this is what happened to sweet Hunter.
> They had to make several incisions in Hunter's intestine to remove the sock.
> One of the incisions, all of the sutures were gone. Probably popped by gas or digestive processes.
> Although none of the tests showed it, he did have peritonitis. He never even had a fever.
> Looking back, had they operated right away, he would have most likely lost several feet of his intestines and would have faced a long and painful recovery requiring a drain tube with no guarantee for quality of life.
> I honestly can't say that I would have been willing to put him through all of that.
> 
> The fact that we had the dogs in the kennel over Easter weekend probably played a part in this also. Hunter was so energetic and playful, go go go. Had he been home, doing his normal thing, he may have vomited the sock up. Being limited with activity in the kennel most likely allowed his body to try to process the sock through his system and it had made it through several feet.
> 
> The whole thing comes back to the eating of the sock. I feel absolutely horrible that he was able to get the sock in the first place. I thought I was pretty good at keeping things off limits, but obviously not good enough.
> The dogs are not allowed in the basement where the laundry room is, the closet with the hamper, we keep the door closed. Dish towels & cloths are kept up and out of reach. Maybe I dropped the sock on the way to do the laundry, I just don't know.
> 
> I will be second guessing myself for a long long time.


As a very cautious new owner of a Golden puppy who is home all the time with her right now and when I am not, she is crated, I can TOTALLY see how this can happen.. They are fast and determined. I have turned my head for a minute and been forced to pry stuff out of my girl's mouth.

You are absolutely awesome. You rescue these animals and help out and show such love and time..

This is just a horrible accident.. 

I am so sorry for your loss, but please know you are an angel to these dogs and from what I've read on here, have a heard of gold.


----------



## fostermom

No matter how careful you are, it can happen. It's not your fault! Just keep in mind that he could not have had a better home or a more loving family.


----------



## Phoebe

I'm so very sorry...please don't second guess yourself, it's amazing how quickly young goldens can find trouble no matter how vigilant we try to be. I will light a candle in Hunters memory.

Sending hugs to you and your family,


----------



## Goldilocks

I am so very sorry for your loss of Hunter.


----------



## mdoats

I am so saddened by your loss.


----------



## Doodle

I know this is easier said than done, but try not to beat yourself up (although I know I would be too if I were in your shoes). But the reality of it is, these tragic things can happen in an instant even though we are as careful and diligent as we can be. We can only do the best we can, and from what I've read, you did everything right and then some.


----------



## wagondog

We extend our friendship to you and share with you the loss you have suffered. May Hunter be in peace.
Jerry & Harley


----------



## zippybossrock

oh my gosh!! I'm so sorry for your loss!!! I lost my Holly at only 20 months old. Its never easy but when they're so young, I think its that much harder. Don't beat yourself up, keep on the boards......we're here for you.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Oh My Gosh! I am so sorry! We lost our first Silky to Peritonitis - it was a complication from surgery for bladder stones. He went from 14lbs to 7 in a week! It was horrible. He was only 3.

Peritonitis isn't easily detected - you can't beat yourself up over it and dogs cover their symptoms so well that they are at the point of no return before you know there is something wrong.

Again, so sorry - you have our sympathies.


----------



## 3 goldens

I still have a problem believed your Hunter is gone. Adn with the others, you can not blame yourelf. Many the time I have accidntly dropped a sock or panties or hubb's unerwear on the way to the lanudry without knowing. We jut had the forutne of not have cloth eating dogs.

I will never forget we accidently knocked out a block of d-con out of the atti without knowingit andHoney ate it. Thank God she threw up right away and I knew what I was looking at and got her right t the vet. But things like ths happen with pets and with kids. no matter how crefl you are, this is not a perfect world where no mistakes are made.

Find my Hunter. You ae both so yun da hv a blast playign while waiting on your Moms.


----------



## BeauShel

Faye,
Please dont blame yourself. It was an accident and he could have found one hidden somewhere. Hunter would not want you blaming yourself over what happened. Until the day you can be together he will wait at the bridge with our pups.


----------



## rictic

r i p hunter. godspeed.

faye, please try not to blame yourself and come down too hard on yourself.

the furballs are like lightning and have stuff in their mouth before we even notice.
we can only do our best.


----------



## Allan's Girl

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## maggie1951

I am so sorry for your loss of Hunter its such a shock to loss them so suddenly i lost my Sadie as well.


----------



## Ripley's Mom

Tom, Ripley and I sent our thoughts your way. I don't know of anything else we can say or do but to say a simple and heartfelt: We're sorry


----------



## Hudson

Please dont second guess your self,you were a good Mum and accidents happen unfortunately, so very sorry for your tragic loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## tippykayak

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> The whole thing comes back to the eating of the sock. I feel absolutely horrible that he was able to get the sock in the first place. I thought I was pretty good at keeping things off limits, but obviously not good enough.
> The dogs are not allowed in the basement where the laundry room is, the closet with the hamper, we keep the door closed. Dish towels & cloths are kept up and out of reach. Maybe I dropped the sock on the way to do the laundry, I just don't know.
> 
> I will be second guessing myself for a long long time.


You can't blame yourself or you'll drown in the what-ifs. The fact of the matter is that Hunter got hold of a sock, and that's not something you can blame yourself for. I would be surprised if there was a single Golden owner on the board who hadn't removed a sock from a dog's mouth at some point.

The rest was a series of terrible, terrible coincidences that took a minor accident all the way to the worst possible outcome. You can't blame yourself for that either, and Hunter would never have blamed you either.


----------



## Jo Ellen

When I almost lost Daisy last October, there were so many things I could have done differently, had I known. I certainly understand how you feel. I think we all search for control of the things that are most important to us, but the truth is, sadly, we don't have all the control we would like to have. 

I've really been touched by this, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Noey

Don't blame yourself, those darn socks go into the dryer as pairs and only one comes out. Socks are a mystery. I've been picking up socks constantly since your story. Noah still manages to come around the corner with a wiggle and waggle "Hey what about this one." I think they hide them stash them, they love them for whatever reason. You could put them in a padded room with nothing and they would find away to injure themselves or dig through the walls eating all the while. Nothing you did was wrong, it just happened which is truly why they are called accidents. You can't possibly be with them 24/7.

You did everything right and everything you could. Hunter was well loved and cared for. His life was way too short but I'm positive he had a pretty good impact on your life because the loss is felt so deeply. I'm one of those people that think they come into your life at the right time and for whatever reason leave, never at the right time for us, but when they are supposed to leave. Perhaps he had fulfilled his “life” purpose and is now resting. You have to look for the lesson he was sent to teach you, even if it was to “take time and play” or maybe he taught you laugh more. (The sock is not the lesson)

What I’m trying to say and maybe badly is don’t put the blame on yourself. Hunter would not be blaming you.


----------



## New Golden Mom

I haven't been on for the last couple of weeks and just saw this thread. I am so very sorry for your loss. What a terrible shock! You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Everyone, thank you.
I am so grateful that I have this forum and its' members to lean on right now because you all "get it".... you understand. 

My Mom just this morning when I started to talk about Hunter said, "that's too bad". That was all she said, she doesn't get it.... and that's okay, because I know where I can find people that do get it.

Although my head knows that this was an accident and I couldn't control the outcome, my heart doesn't.

We will continue, one foot in front of the other. We will love our babies even more never taking things for granted. We will hug them harder and cherish the moments. 

Hunter was such an exuberant boy, he didn't do anything just a little, he was full force 100% and I am certain he is doing just that right now at the bridge. 

I just purchased a luminaria on Meggie's Relay for Life page in memory of Hunter "sissy boy", and found a bit of comfort knowing his name will be shining on Meggies big day representing cancer survivors.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

My heart is just breaking for you. I can imagine what you're going through right now and what others have already said is so true - you can't blame yourself. We do the best we can. No matter how careful we are, it's impossible to protect them from everything, every danger, no matter how hard we try.

We had a scary incident with a sock not too long ago that could very easily have gone the same way. We're very careful about keeping such things out of his reach, but one day I happened to be changing clothes when Riley just swooped in and grabbed one. He'd never done that before, so I was really shocked and in the process of trying to get it away from him, he swallowed it. Thank god I saw it and was able to get him to the vet right away where they made him throw it up, but my point is, had I simply been looking the other way, I wouldn't have seen him do it and we could have very easily suffered the same outcome.

It can happen to any one of us, at any time.


----------



## furrygodmother

*I'm so sorry!*

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Hunter! As others have said, just like kids, you can't protect those furry kids from everything! 

But I will say that thanks to your posting about your heartbreak, a lot of doggie parents will become even more vigilant about those stray "unintentional chew toys" I know I will! My 1 year old GR/collie carries them all over the house and I never worried about it until now! (She prefers to chew on stuffies!) 

You may have saved some other pup's life with your post. Although that doesn't make up for losing your sweet boy; maybe some good will come of it.


----------



## LaineysMama

Sending my deepest heartfelt thoughts to you and your family - Hunter, play hard at the bridge and keep our other friends company, ok??


----------



## mullietucksmom

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I'm not very good with words...but my heart goes out to you..


----------



## LibbysMom

I am so very sorry for you loss. Our hearts go out to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Hunter*

I am so very sorry for you and for your loss of Hunter-what a beautiful boy.
I just know that Hunter is one of God's Angels and you will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## mylissyk

Please, please don't second guess yourself, or blame yourself. It really is not your fault, things happen, dogs do dog things. No-one can watch them every second. 

My heart really aches for you, I know this is so hard to process. Hunter would not want you to blame yourself, he knows you love him and always will.


----------



## russ&jo(UK)

Such a sad story and so young, I really feel for you... Enjoy the bridge Hunter...


----------



## goldencontriever3

Faye - just wanted to let you know that there is not a day that goes by that I do not think of you and Hunter. Please do not blame yourself. He knows he was loved so much and is enjoying himself at the bridge until you are reunited.


----------



## MissRue

So sorry for your loss of Hunter. So sad.


----------



## GotGolden

My Heart goes out to you, I'm so very sorry for your loss.. I have a sick baby now too and I understand what your going thru, this forum gives me comfort and advise when I need it... It helps to have other golden lovers to turn to. May your precious baby Hunter RIP at the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## fseals

I am so so sorry for your loss! I will also be more careful as our golden Max (he will be 12 month next Sunday) eats everything as that is what they do... thank you for sharing your story as it will help us all be more vigilant with our golden as they are mouthy...my prayers go out to you...


----------



## davidrusselljr

My Prayers and thought are with you and Hunter. I am going thru my 7 year old with cancer and found this site when he was diagnosed.

I was heart broken to her about Hunter...

Keep the Good faith going, just like Hunter would want us to do.


----------



## Katie "Bird"

I am so sorry on the loss of your Golden. It is heart wrenching and agonizing. I hope and pray God gives you and your family peace of mind. I am so, so, so very sorry.


----------



## Auretrvr

We are never ready to lose our pups. I am so sorry this had to happen so soon. Find peace in the knowledge that you loved Hunter and he knew that!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Well I have not been around GRF much lately and just saw this. Faye I am so sorry for your loss. As others have said please do not beat yourself up over this terrible accident, and that is eactly what it was. It is never easy, but 19 months is just not fair. Please know you and yours will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Miles and I are very sad to hear about your loss.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

so sorry to hear about Hunter such a young age to lose him he will be with you always. Please don't blame yourself accidents do and will happen in everyones life no matter how careful we are.


----------



## Karen519

*Faye*

Faye:

I am so very sorry about Hunter.
You can't blame yourself.
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I'm so very sorry for your loss . I hadn't been on here for awhile and am just now seeing this. I know how fast they can find a sock and eat it without us knowing about it because Biscuit is a huge sock eater and even though we are really careful, he will still find the odd sock and I'm not even aware of it until he throws it up. Again, I'm so sorry that this happened to Hunter.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I am very sorry for your loss of Hunter.


----------



## Bud Man Bell

OMG! Had he been sick? I don't remember reading about him being sick. Prayers coming from Ga.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Karen519

*Bud Man Bell*

Bud Man Bell

Hunter swallowed a sock and there were complications.
This could happen to anyone of us. 


*Originally Posted by MyGoldenCharlie 
After speaking with my vet, this is what happened to sweet Hunter.
They had to make several incisions in Hunter's intestine to remove the sock. 
One of the incisions, all of the sutures were gone. Probably popped by gas or digestive processes.
Although none of the tests showed it, he did have peritonitis. He never even* had a fever.
Looking back, had they operated right away, he would have most likely lost several feet of his intestines and would have faced a long and painful recovery requiring a drain tube with no guarantee for quality of life.
I honestly can't say that I would have been willing to put him through all of that.

The fact that we had the dogs in the kennel over Easter weekend probably played a part in this also. Hunter was so energetic and playful, go go go. Had he been home, doing his normal thing, he may have vomited the sock up. Being limited with activity in the kennel most likely allowed his body to try to process the sock through his system and it had made it through several feet.

The whole thing comes back to the eating of the sock. I feel absolutely horrible that he was able to get the sock in the first place. I thought I was pretty good at keeping things off limits, but obviously not good enough. 
The dogs are not allowed in the basement where the laundry room is, the closet with the hamper, we keep the door closed. Dish towels & cloths are kept up and out of reach. Maybe I dropped the sock on the way to do the laundry, I just don't know.


----------



## cinnamonteal

Oh my goodness. I am so sorry to hear this.  
(((hugs)))


----------



## goldnluv

My heart breaks for you...I am so sorry. RIP Sweet Boy.


----------



## Zeppelin

What a terrible loss. We are sending good wishes your way. I'm so sorry!!


----------



## lgnutah

Do not blame yourself-who hasn't dropped a sock or turned their back on a kitchen towel left on a counter?
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Solas Goldens

I'm so sorry, my prayers are with you.


----------



## Cam's Mom

I'm just catching up with news and so very saddened to hear you lost your young boy Hunter. As so may have said it was an accident that could have happened to any one of our guys. To loose a pup at any age is difficult but so young and full of life, I feel your pain. Farewell sweet Hunter boy.


----------



## westy258

Our thoughts are with you. We hope that the pleasant memories of the brief time he shared with you will give you some comfort.


----------

